# Bank asking for an RIB. What is this?



## BoilingFrog

In connection with an application for a French bank account I am being asked to supply an RIB from my existing account.

I have based my application on my UK bank account which I believe should be OK.

I have sent a bank statement which shows all the account info, my address and full name.

However, they are still asking for an RIB.

What should I ask my UK bank (HSBC) to provide me with?

thanks for any help


----------



## DrChips

You could try and give them your current IBAN and BIC - that usually has enough number to satisfy!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Banque de France has a nice info page on bank identity documents here: RIB, IBAN, BIC : les petits noms de vos coordonnées bancaires

I saw somewhere that a RIB was described as a "bank identity card" - so check the list of items that make up the RIB. HSBC has documents that include all of those pieces of information, but I think the key thing is to have something that links the various versions of the bank account number with your name as the account owner.


----------



## BoilingFrog

But my confusion stems from the fact that the bank statement already submitted includes IBAN. BIC and my full name and address, but was still deemed insufficient. Must the RIB be officially produced or can one make up a document of required info and submit this?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The RIB is presented in a slightly different format than either the IBAN or the BIC. But check with your HSBC branch in the UK. They may be able to swami one up for you with no problem.


----------

